# CONNECTORS



## Engineer22 (Jan 28, 2018)

What would help  stress in connectors?


----------



## McEngr (Feb 6, 2018)

This is a rather open-ended question.  It all depends on whether the connection involves a side member of steel or wood, whether the species of lumber is DF, SP, HM, SPF, etc...  In general, the diameter of a dowel-type fastener will increase the capacity of the connection, but there are also side, end, and space dimensions to consider.


----------



## Engineer22 (Feb 11, 2018)

McEngr said:


> This is a rather open-ended question.  It all depends on whether the connection involves a side member of steel or wood, whether the species of lumber is DF, SP, HM, SPF, etc...  In general, the diameter of a dowel-type fastener will increase the capacity of the connection, but there are also side, end, and space dimensions to consider.


Thank you


----------



## Engineer22 (Mar 16, 2018)

McEngr said:


> This is a rather open-ended question.  It all depends on whether the connection involves a side member of steel or wood, whether the species of lumber is DF, SP, HM, SPF, etc...  In general, the diameter of a dowel-type fastener will increase the capacity of the connection, but there are also side, end, and space dimensions to consider.




Let me be more specific, if you could kindly review, I would appreciate the help! Of these factors, which is important in determining connectors used, in minimizing shear stress?

shank length

stress of bolt

diameter of bolt

duration of load

thickness of material

finish of bolt


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Mar 16, 2018)

Engineer22 said:


> Let me be more specific, if you could kindly review, I would appreciate the help! Of these factors, which is important in determining connectors used, in minimizing shear stress?
> 
> shank length
> 
> ...


You mean "Shear Stress" failure yes? 

I want to take a shot at this and see what maybe @McEngr thinks or others as well. 

shank length-- this is reliant on depth of members being fastened. Im going to say Shear stress capacity per unit length would not increase by length. 

stress of bolt- I think you mean shear capacity of which is dependent on bolt diameter and of course material (ASTM Standards). 

diameter of bolt- I would say MOST IMPORTANT. 

duration of load- This makes me think you might be considering fatigue as criteria for bolt selection. This would also be dependent on Diameter and Material.

thickness of material-Well Im guessing your meaning shank vs head diameter in some fasteners. In which case shank would govern in shear and head diameter in uplift. 

finish of bolt- This is regarding life of fastener and not stress capacity. 

This is my thought on this question and Im not saying I am correct. Just wanted to share and hopefully learn something as well.


----------



## Engineer22 (Mar 17, 2018)

Thank you @Hemi79! I would love to hear others' thoughts on this as well. My guesses are: bolt diameter, stress of bolt, and thickness.

One of my textbooks says strength of connected parts can also help define.


----------

